# What are these BIOS options ?



## mohit (Apr 10, 2005)

hey guyz i am using an Intel D915GAV mobo . I have some questions regarding the various options in my BIOS. Please tell me wht the following options are meant for and what sould be the ideal setting for them.

Under PCI-Express configuration i have these options,

1. *PCI X16 Link Retrain *  -    Can be set to GFX card , Disabled ,                                                     Enabled

2 .*Link Stability Algorithm*  -  Can be set to Enabled , Disabled

3. *Compliance Test Pattern*  - Can be set to Disabled , Enabled

I am using Windows XP Prof SP2 and using a XFX Geforce PCX 5300 graphics card. Also what does the Plug & Play OS option in the BIOS do ?


----------



## amitsaudy (Apr 10, 2005)

Visit your Bios vendors website.
You ll get all your answers there.
Or just google the name of the bios opotion you are confused about. You will get many links for the info you require.


----------

